# Tautog Rich's BADS Evaluation Part 1



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I received a few of these adapter rings from Tautog Rich. First thought was "here we go" because they don't look like much at all. But according to Rich "it is all in the formula". So after talking with him I was off to the workbench to see if any moron like Mono could get them to work!

They are simple!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Here is how they work.....

I used the Rein so you could see the ring..


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I would suggest a broadhead wrench because they are pretty snug. The ring is smashed and heated as you tighten the head. The ring is designed to correct the 2 machined contact surfaces on your insert and broadhead.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Here is a pic after it was installed and ready for the woods. I have to admit -I never thought something so simple would make a big difference!! Each and every broadhead I tried spun absolutely PERFECT! No ASD required.

Notice on this one you can see were the ring expanded and filled...remember I had to pull it away from were it was seated against the shoulder of the broadhead.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry guys, I don't know how to post pics so I could do one long post...

Installation is so easy any AT member could do it :wink:. I installed 4 different heads on as many different arrows and all spun awesome on my spinner. I didn't see a need to shoot any arrows at this point because they spun so nice.
*BROADHEADS*--I used Slick Tricks-Rocket Ultimate Steel 2 blade-Rein-and Rocket Hammerheads. All spun perfect after installation of the BADS. 

*ARROWS*- I have Gold Tip 3555 XT Pro Hunters--Gold Tip Vapor 300-- PSE X Weave 300-- and 2219 (longbow). Was successful on all these arrows.

I will experiment with a few. I have a file and an idea!


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks, Mono for a great and honest test. Initially some years ago I tried all kinds of objects to try and achieve this result. When I tried drinking straws I came closer, but drinking straws are made of the wrong plastic to do the job the way this does....this is a special blend of polymers, molded in the correct diameter inside and outside to do the job. Regular straws can throw the alignment badly off and can cause damage if shot when not aligned proerly!!!! If God is willing my website will be up soon and people will be able to obtain them.I am just getting started in the early stages of this, and doing it on a fixed income. It has been my dream to contribute to the archery community something of true value while earning a living for my family. Your prayers are appreciated. My raw materials supplier and I are starting negotiations for pricing. I am hoping we can do this economically too. If successful, I can offer the rings in a 9-pack, enought to do up to 9 arrows for about 6.99 plus shipping. right now we are still not set up for fuiull time full scale production, but again, please pray. I am so excited!!!! Imaginer being anywhere in the world, no arrow spinner needed, just take the rings & install them ,spin on your palm or fingertip and KNOW they are gonna fly true as long as we do our job with the bow! You can now pack your arrows with your bow and install the heads when you arrive someplace and hunt with confidence. Moreover, for just reguilar guys like me, well.... I can install my heads in a few minutes and they fly right...right away. There is a right and wrong way to install the rings....so the other testers...please call me when you are ready to do your installation!!!!!BTW---Mono was included at last minute due to a previous arrangement I'd had with him from another time...so we now have four testers total.


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

btw---FOR EVERYONE LOOKING...These are *B*roadhead *A*lignment *D*evice*S*(BADS).


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

CLARIFICATION: The rings do not need to be heated....they warm up from the pressure of the act of installing them. No heat needed.:darkbeer:Also, part opf the secret is the fact that the gap between the broadhead shaft and the inside of the insert is now filled with the soft plastic in an even unfiorm way, perfectly centering the broadhead. This is LATERAL uniformity, giving a nice alignment of the broadhead with the longitudinal center axis of the shaft. Result: when you fire the arrow it go "schmacky" right on the spot you aimed at!


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Just got my patent pending*

...from the US Patent Office. We will be marketing the heck out of this soon. Hope to have a website up and running very soon.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

can you use these to align your heads all the same way?how do i get some to test out:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Very Interesting. Bump for you. :thumbs_up


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Pm me if interested


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I have recently picked some up and these are the real deal they install quick and I don't have to worry about the broadhead spinning true. This takes me only a few seconds to install and shoot that is all there is to it.


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

THANKS FOR T5HE FEEDBACK. Cash is still tight so the website is on hold. Anyone interested can pm me for items.


----------

